# FYI: For those feeding Innova, EVO, California Natural ETC



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, the pet food company Natura has recently been sold to Proctor & Gamble. 

Natura is the maker of Innova, EVO, California Natural, Healthwise, Mother Nature and Karma. 

If this sell out to Proctor & Gamble is anything like what happened with Iam's years ago, these great foods will be stripped of quality ingredients, and a lot of sick animals will result when the new bags start making their way into the market. 

Just a heads up for those of you that feed these brands to ANY of your pets, you may want to start looking for a new brand if you want to stick to natural, high quality foods. 

Just thought I'd pass this along


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

THX


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

I hate hate hate Procter and Gamble. They test all their crap on animals as well. I go out of my way to not buy their products and that can be difficult since they make A LOT of things.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Well wasn't Iams crap even before it was sold? I hope it will stay that way cause Innova's part of my mix cause it's easy to fin for me (and good!)


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> Well wasn't Iams crap even before it was sold? I hope it will stay that way cause Innova's part of my mix cause it's easy to fin for me (and good!)


As far as grocery store foods went, it was actually pretty good quality before Mr. Iam sold out to P&G... Nutura has a little letter from the President claiming they will keep it a high quality food... yeah right, P&G is about 1 thing: $$$$$ and their track record with pet products is pretty gross. I would avoid the possibility that your hedgehog will get sick when they start fiddling with the ingredients...

I remember when Iams changed peoples cats were vomiting all the time, dogs were having bloody stools and it all got traced back to the change in the quality / source / type of ingredients used -- good bag vs. P&G bag

I'd look for another alternative myself, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

This is very good to know, thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks teencie!


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is EVO cat food okay to feed? The breeder i got Basil from had him on it, but its 50% protein..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

nutmeg2356 said:


> Is EVO cat food okay to feed? The breeder i got Basil from had him on it, but its 50% protein..


That's too high of protein. High protein can cause renal failure, the protein percent should be around 30%. Try checking the cat food list on here and pick out a couple of other foods to switch him onto slowly.


----------

